# Mavericks Sign Charlie Villanueva



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509067130105778177


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Rashard Lewis replacement, I'd imagine.

Depth Chart as of now:

PG Nelson / Harris / Felton
SG Ellis / Jefferson 
SF Parsons / Aminu / Crowder / Griffin
PF Dirk / Wright / Villanueva
C Tyson / G. Smith / B. James


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charlie V made 8.5 last year...I hope he saved some of it. He might need it in the future


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Mavs are looking like a top 4 team in the West to me... not because of this signing, obviously.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Charlie V still getting work.. amazing


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is the opportunity to get a job. They basically put him on their training camp roster and gave him the chance to compete for a roster spot, there's not any guaranteed money.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Diable said:


> Charlie V made 8.5 last year...I hope he saved some of it. He might need it in the future


His rookie season in Toronto has made him a lot of money.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

"Per source" is all it takes huh? Bs should have a field day.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Also signed Doron Lamb. Gotta fill out the D-League roster, I guess.



> The Dallas Mavericks announced today that they have signed free agent guard Doron Lamb. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> Lamb (6-4, 200) is a three-year NBA veteran with career averages of 3.5 points, 1.0 rebound and 12.7 minutes in 100 games with Milwaukee and Orlando. Last season, the shooting guard averaged 3.6 points and 13.1 minutes in 53 games with the Magic.
> 
> The Queens, N.Y., native was a standout at the University of Kentucky where he was a member of the 2012 NCAA Championship squad. Lamb declared for the 2012 NBA Draft after averaging 13.7 points and 31.2 minutes while shooting .474 from the field and .400 from 3-point range during his sophomore season. He was drafted with the 42nd overall pick in the 2012 NBA Draft by the Milwaukee Bucks.


http://www.mavs.com/mavericks-sign-guard-doron-lamb/


----------

